# SNES Classic apparently runs some PSX games better than Playstation Classic



## Xzi (Dec 21, 2018)

So this is pretty funny:



http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...one_games_better_than_the_playstation_classic

Nintendoes what Sony don't.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2018)

>A more optimized and better configured emulator runs better than a worst version of itself
woah!


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> >A more optimized and better configured emulator runs better than a worst version of itself
> woah!


Yeah, considering SNES Classic has inferior hardware as well, Sony really didn't put much effort at all into the Playstation Classic.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, considering SNES Classic has inferior hardware as well, Sony really didn't put much effort at all into the Playstation Classic.



The CPU is pretty much a potato.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, considering SNES Classic has inferior hardware as well, Sony really didn't put much effort at all into the Playstation Classic.


yeah "inferior hardware".
both machines are pretty much on par for the task at hand. the only win of the ps classic over the snes classic is the storage size.
ram memory is not that important, 256mb is plenty for emulation of those old systems.
cpu clock doesn't make a massive difference and they are so close together in all the other cpu specific departments (number of core, cache and all that) that it doesn't matter, it's also a mere 100/300mhz extra (some sources say the ps classic is 1.3ghz and others say 1.5ghz, still doesn't matter).


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> yeah "inferior hardware".
> both machines are pretty much on par for the task at hand. the only win of the ps classic over the snes classic is the storage size.
> ram memory is not that important, 256mb is plenty for emulation of those old systems.
> cpu clock doesn't make a massive difference and they are so close together in all the other cpu specific departments (number of core, cache and all that) that it doesn't matter, it's also a mere 100/300mhz extra (some sources say the ps classic is 1.3ghz and others say 1.5ghz, still doesn't matter).


They're both pointless.  Any modern netbook or pocket PC will provide far better emulation along with a lot more functionality.  No point in buying any hardware specifically for emulation IMO, it's always just a nice cherry on top.  It's not like there aren't USB SNES and Playstation controllers and/or adapters out there.


----------



## Milenko (Dec 22, 2018)

It's for the average consumer, not everyone knows what emualtors are


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> They're both pointless.  Any modern netbook or pocket PC will provide far better emulation along with a lot more functionality.  No point in buying any hardware specifically for emulation IMO, it's always just a nice cherry on top.  It's not like there aren't USB SNES and Playstation controllers and/or adapters out there.


Don't know if exactly pointless, but yeah.
This kind of devices are for the casuals that don't know about anything because if they knew they would already have a raspi.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2018)

Milenko said:


> It's for the average consumer, not everyone knows what emualtors are


Yeah but everyone should be able to see that the false scarcity of "classic" consoles has driven the price up to about three times what the original hardware will cost you now.  Granted, that doesn't include the games, but they've got roughly 150-in-one carts now too.  Plus, nothing beats the collector's value of physical carts/discs with cases.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 22, 2018)

As Expected. Nintendoes what PlaystayCan't!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> They're both pointless.  Any modern netbook or pocket PC will provide far better emulation along with a lot more functionality.  No point in buying any hardware specifically for emulation IMO, it's always just a nice cherry on top.  It's not like there aren't USB SNES and Playstation controllers and/or adapters out there.



I wouldn't mind PCSX ReARMED so much if Gaussian was the default sound, the interpolation it uses by default on every video is pure ear rape.  The entire emulator should be replaced by a superior emulator or RetroArch.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 13, 2019)

You guys DO REALIZE that the latest Retroarch works just as good as the SNES Classic's, right?


----------



## mrgone (Jan 21, 2019)

i have been playing tony hawk 1/2/3 for weeks now on the snes mini


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I wouldn't mind PCSX ReARMED so much if Gaussian was the default sound, the interpolation it uses by default on every video is pure ear rape. The entire emulator should be replaced by a superior emulator or RetroArch.


It's almost like this emulator is made specifically with speed and ARM devices in mind! You can either spend two seconds changing the sound to gaussian or use Beetle PSX, or just keep whining as if it'll change anything in your life.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> So this is pretty funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't used SNES Classic for Retroarch in it at all. SNES Classic itself is mean to be for SNES roms to addition to hack. It is very nice feeling adding for SNES itself. That's my fact point of view. For PSX Emulator, I am fine with my computer instead.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 21, 2019)

You know you messed up with _(title of this thread)_. But seriously.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

kikongokiller said:


> It's almost like this emulator is made specifically with speed and ARM devices in mind! You can either spend two seconds changing the sound to gaussian or use Beetle PSX, or just keep whining as if it'll change anything in your life.



Nice delayed response, but I'll pass on this device, so zip it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2019)

I haven't really followed this. But do I read it correct that the problem is the software? As in...if you could update/replace the emulator the PSX mini uses, it'd be as good (if not better) than the snes mini...right? 


Also: I can be mistaken, but I feel that the people dissing sony for this are the same guys dissing nintendo earlier when they used a public emulator rather than their own. In other words: AAA-companies get flak if they use public emulators as well as when they don't use them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I haven't really followed this. But do I read it correct that the problem is the software? As in...if you could update/replace the emulator the PSX mini uses, it'd be as good (if not better) than the snes mini...right?
> 
> 
> Also: I can be mistaken, but I feel that the people dissing sony for this are the same guys dissing nintendo earlier when they used a public emulator rather than their own. In other words: AAA-companies get flak if they use public emulators as well as when they don't use them.



It's using an older version of PCSX ReARMed, Sony was such a dumbass developer they couldn't be bothered to force PAL games to run at NTSC.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It's using an older version of PCSX ReARMed, Sony was such a dumbass developer they couldn't be bothered to force PAL games to run at NTSC.


because they shouldn't??
PAL games run at 50fps and SHOULD run at that speed.
if the games in question are or not optimized for PAL speeds is a completely different matter.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> because they shouldn't??
> PAL games run at 50fps and SHOULD run at that speed.
> if the games in question are or not optimized for PAL speeds is a completely different matter.



Which they aren't, the games are not optimized to run well at all, lots of frame stutter. There is absolutely no reason to run 50 Hz in 2019, none at all. Forcing the PAL games to run to AUTO causes them to run nearly perfectly, as videos show. Sony had no reason to include PAL games in the US/CA, keep PAL to PAL, NTSC to NTSC. There is no reason to mix and match for regions that never needed it. Piss poor optimizing with an outdated emulator, what could go wrong??

Here's how to do this right:

EU - release PAL versions here
US - release NTSC versions here

Don't be an idiotic developer and mix and match unnecessarily, it's just stupid.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Which they aren't, the games are not optimized to run well at all, lots of frame stutter. There is absolutely no reason to run 50 Hz in 2019, none at all. Forcing the PAL games to run to AUTO causes them to run nearly perfectly, as videos show. Sony had no reason to include PAL games in the US/CA, keep PAL to PAL, NTSC to NTSC. There is no reason to mix and match for regions that never needed it. Piss poor optimizing with an outdated emulator, what could go wrong??
> 
> Here's how to do this right:
> 
> ...


yes and yes. no one is saying otherwise.
but you where saying that they should have speed up PAL games to run at NTSC speeds and that is wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> yes and yes. no one is saying otherwise.
> but you where saying that they should have speed up PAL games to run at NTSC speeds and that is wrong.



Which is funny, because using the PCSX menu on the PCS, changing the PAL games from PAL to AUTO in the region (not NTSC), causes them to run properly, that's all I'm saying. The PCS was an abortive mess and never should've been released in the state it was. Who worked with Sony, AtGames?


----------

